# Sources for wool fabric?



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

DD won at our local fashion review yesterday and will compete at States this August. She made a wool coat and hat, as well as a dress. 

While the project was a winner, I felt that there was alot to be desired when we searched for the right wool fabric to make it. Our local choices include Walmart fabric, or Joann Fabric... both of which cater to quilters and do not stock much in the way of wool.

So, I'm on a search for a GOOD source of wool fabric. Online or warehouse in the PA/NY area. Does anyone have any leads?


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Not sure if it is still there. Ohio has a wool growers. Perhaps you state does as well. They might help... Love working with wool... Felt it and make penny rugs...


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, it's been a really long time since I worked with wool, but back in the day, the name brand wool fabric to use was Pendelton. I searched online for Pendelton wool fabric online and there are several sources out there. Expensive, as most good wool is, but hopefully this helps!

Jean


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I buy wool for garments fairly regularly from Mary Jo's in Gastonia, NC. They have a website, but you can order on the phone. You'll simply have to excuse the terrible customer service attitude (it's this way in the store as well). More rude store clerks you'll not manage to find. Don't expect happy or nice, but do expect good prices, excellent fabrics and a good variety. They will cut you small pieces for samples if you need to see/feel the quality. I've been very happy with the wool there ($8-9/yard price range) for skirts and clothing for my professional daughter's wardrobe.

http://maryjos.com/

dawn


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

http://96storehouse.com check out Peggy and Dennis They might be able to help you... Not sure what they have now.... Love their natural fabric. I buy my 1700-1800's fabric from them.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks all! DD used to have a website for buying wool but lost it. I was hoping someone here might be able to provide it but none of the ones given seem to be it.

Ah well, you DID give us sites to try and we thank you for it!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It might be worth taking a trip to NYC. 34th street will have all the fabric you could ever want.
What type of wool are you looking for? How much do you need?
I have accounts with many suppliers I can get samples of just about anything fabric wise.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not sure where in PA you are but in Gettysburg there is a shop, Needle and Thread. They cater to reenactors and have wonderful wool fabrics. Their # is 717-334-4011.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

steff bugielski said:


> It might be worth taking a trip to NYC. 34th street will have all the fabric you could ever want.
> What type of wool are you looking for? How much do you need?
> I have accounts with many suppliers I can get samples of just about anything fabric wise.


Thanks for the offer! But... I don't have any specifics in mind right now. DD hasn't decided on her next project yet but does know she wants to use wool again. She is bent on winning the statewide "make it with wool" contest. 

We do make fairly regular trips to NYC ourselves but I've never attempted to navigate the garment district. I may have to talk to you after your trip to find out the best places to go!!


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

donnam said:


> I'm not sure where in PA you are but in Gettysburg there is a shop, Needle and Thread. They cater to reenactors and have wonderful wool fabrics. Their # is 717-334-4011.


Good to know! Gettysburg is a bit of a drive, but not so far that we wouldn't make a trip. Thanks!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made a wool vest for hubby a few yrs back...only local place I could find was Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

Needle & Thread, Gettysburg Pennsylvania

Needle & Thread

2215 Fairfield Road
Gettysburg, PA 17325

Call us at: 1-717-334-4011

or Fax us at: 1-717-334-1819

Darlene (proprietor) stocks a variety of wools, cottons, silks, linens...and various blends. Very helpful, and very friendly. This is a small locally owned business not a Big Box store...so be prepared to have 'real' conversations with the folks that work there.


Paul B.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

www.fashionfabricsclub.com Good selection of a lot of stuff. Lot's of nice woolens.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

it's getting to be that time of year that http://www.fabric.com carries wool fabrics. I really LOVE wool myself, so am always looking for it.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Ebay. Oftentimes you can get it at a discount if you buy the whole bolt, or a large portion of it.


----------



## gjwandkids (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had good luck with B Black and Sons. http://www.bblackandsons.com/ 

I haven't bought all of their products (I don't have much call for 125.00 a yard cashmere) but the stuff I have purchased is good quality and holds up well.

They are also the supplier for Hancock Fabrics, but I can usually get it cheaper straight from BBlack.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

B Black and sons has some of the nicest woolens anywhere. We carried them in our store. From what I remember the prices were reasonable also.


----------

